#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  子弟收人暫停【大門】

## 白狼。淩

1.獸名：

2.獸族：

3.奧義：

P.S

----------


## 銀

已經是父親的可不可以來啊?(爆
如果可以就麻煩你了!XD

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 已經是父親的可不可以來啊?(爆
> 如果可以就麻煩你了!XD


可以@@+...好好唷(當拔拔了唷...羨慕 我想看你的兒子)

沒問題

明晚出爐 請問@@"你的獸人模樣跟之前(我一看到噴鼻血的那張獸人嗎)

還是要獸型?

銀要不要考慮當大師兄!?(崇拜的眼神)

----------


## 銀

大師兄?(眼神閃亮+狂點頭)(?
之前你看到那個獸人就是我了(燦)
獸人或是獸都可以的(再燦)(?

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 大師兄?(眼神閃亮+狂點頭)(?
> 之前你看到那個獸人就是我了(燦)
> 獸人或是獸都可以的(再燦)(?


^^耶 有師兄了(翻滾中)

真的唷@@++(OK 我記得你的毛髮是藍色的 OK)

目前先以可愛版出現...下一次大頭：

將確定人頭(人數):

改用我畫狼的風格(應該看過吧@@")XD  武士或陰陽師  這兩種人物製作 應該很帥吧= =+黑黑(下次的也會刻上 師兄師姐師弟師妹 封號)

下次也會製作更精細的背景 已經體會到刻圖的經驗了 修行中)

銀師兄 明晚就會送到 請耐心等待^^

----------


## 銀

謝啦(燦
順便填一下

1.獸名： 銀

2.獸族： 狼

3.奧義： 萌死人不償命(屁啦)

上面第三點是假的請無視XD

----------


## 小龍

凌，我也要入門˙˙/(舉龍爪)(謎:來亂的= ="
我乃是角落二子我可以當二師兄嗎??

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 凌，我也要入門˙˙/(舉龍爪)(謎:來亂的= ="
> 我乃是角落二子我可以當二師兄嗎??


可以XD(是龍呀 歡迎 ^^我可以畫到龍了)

請報名吧

二師兄可以

目前大師姐:自己

大師兄:銀(父親級 羨慕)

二師姐:北極狼(@@?)

二師兄:位子留給你 小龍^^ (龍類+.+ 歡迎 握握爪)

目前大頭明晚出爐的有 北極狼 銀 小龍(應該吧@@先以獸型唷)

第二次大頭將會以似真又非真的畫法(我不會形容耶 謙虛)

而且要宣布第二次大頭改版時,先跟我說要獸還是獸人唷^^+

----------


## 北極狼

> 可以XD(是龍呀 歡迎 ^^我可以畫到龍了)
> 
> 請報名吧
> 
> 二師兄可以
> 
> 目前大師姐:自己
> 
> 大師兄:銀(父親級 羨慕)
> ...


什麼是北極狼(@@?)???  :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 小靖

我想當三師姐~~

獸名:小靖
獸族:馬
奧義 :Sad: 還沒想.搞笑的可以嗎?)

----------


## 小龍

1.獸名： 小龍

2.獸族： 龍

3.奧義： 黑暗魔法球

凌，這樣可以嗎˙˙/

----------


## 叢雲.天

嗯....正在考慮要不要加入中....

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 1.獸名： 小龍
> 
> 2.獸族： 龍
> 
> 3.奧義： 黑暗魔法球
> 
> 凌，這樣可以嗎˙˙/


^^恩 可以 二師兄的大頭 預計禮拜五做(因為我接到緊急事情 機密 抱歉)

@口@" 叫我師姐啦(踹飛)...

= =+二師兄 你的簽名簿 記得要加OO派唷(踹飛)

p.s大師兄的 大頭完成了

小靖 歡迎你(偷偷跟你說唷= ="師姐也是愛馬痴 騎馬次數10↑ 踹飛)

@V@ 雖然師姐三四有緊急事情...但為了子弟們...我會先畫草稿 禮拜五完工(^^")

----------


## 小龍

是是是，師姐(握爪+抱著)

----------


## 楓狼

獸名:楓狼

獸族:狼

奧義:回頭萌笑~召喚術

體技:飛踹

以上是楓狼的申請表

----------


## 銀月

1.獸名：   銀月

2.獸族：   狼

3.奧義：   掌技 爪技(武器類型)

小獸嗎   小弟子就可以了
不喜歡當太大

這樣可以嗎?
不行跟小獸說一下吧
小獸馬上改

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 獸名:楓狼
> 
> 獸族:狼
> 
> 奧義:回頭萌笑~召喚術
> 
> 體技:飛踹
> 
> 以上是楓狼的申請表


歡迎你 楓狼 @~@(我看過你在女王部落格裡的漫畫出現 ^^CUTE)

三師弟 〝楓 〞位上台(熱烈鼓掌 爪拍拍)

p.s 召喚術 好熟悉...(回音:笨蛋 你天堂女法玩假的唷)

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 1.獸名：   銀月
> 
> 2.獸族：   狼
> 
> 3.奧義：   掌技 爪技(武器類型)
> 
> 小獸嗎   小弟子就可以了
> 不喜歡當太大
> 
> ...


@@不 就是因為這樣 師姐 才改成限制10人 雖只有10人 但是 我認為這樣剛剛好

而且 能迅速生產 派圖(你們的奧義= =+我會列入產圖區唷 大師兄 嘿嘿)

^^ 太多 我會負擔不起 這也是考量中之一的

四師兄 歡迎你(^^+ 握握爪)

再收一位 五師兄 本派就不收了  缺四五師姐

----------


## 小靖

師姐, 我們的師父是誰啊?

----------


## 幼熊

獸名:幼熊

獸族:熊

奧義:掌擊
我可以入門嗎@@

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 師姐, 我們的師父是誰啊?


@Q@"問的好... 現在師姐是代理師父 

師父 失蹤中

您的大頭在8點之內做好 

師姐 在6點多會回到家 XD

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

獸名:狼小承 

獸族:狼(有虎紋

奧義:怨念死光~~

以上>W<...萬事拜託了(炸

----------


## 雷

1.獸名： 雷

2.獸族： 犬

3.奧義： 搞孤僻嚇死人=A=+(但是還沒有人看過我搞孤僻的樣子(燦笑))

好啦~就這樣XD
(謎:太隨便了吧= =)
(我想當"五師兄"耶XD)

----------


## 北極狼

> 小靖 歡迎你(偷偷跟你說唷= ="師姐也是愛馬痴 騎馬次數10↑ 踹飛)


二師姐我也是愛馬痴,真是志同道合! :Smile: 
給大師姐和小靖-----

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 二師姐我也是愛馬痴,真是志同道合!
> 給大師姐和小靖-----


耶　謝謝二師姐

你的大頭等會出爐　＠＠～～先這樣（繼續做）

----------


## 北極狼

1.獸名： 北極狼

2.獸族： 狼 

3.奧義： 冰爪攻擊、冰雪狼嚎(攻擊名稱)

可以快點幫我做大頭嗎?(北極狼你太心急了!對不起.....對不起.....)我想身上有個「北」字,在白色的身上還要些橙線!

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 1.獸名： 北極狼
> 
> 2.獸族： 狼 
> 
> 3.奧義： 冰爪攻擊、冰雪狼嚎(攻擊名稱)
> 
> 可以快點幫我做大頭嗎?(北極狼你太心急了!對不起.....對不起.....)我想身上有個「北」字,在白色的身上還要些橙線!


@@"做好了  每個人身上都會有自己的id  二彈大頭 才會刻上封號(例:大師姐)

另外 狼小承 和 幼熊 暫時一下  

 如果四師姐和五師姐 一直缺空的話 將改成六師兄 七師兄

=W= 因為 雷很積極想要加入 還特地寫信給我

(而且牠還在流浪中 所以^^"我先給他入 請原諒 低頭)

----------


## 雷

我只想要有多點朋友OwO+
(在現實都沒什麼朋友...因為我是孤僻型的Orz)
所以才會這麼積極XD
各位大大請多多指教囉(90度鞠躬)

----------


## 奇克．薩斯

獸名: 奇克．薩斯

獸族:狼 

奧義: 黑魔法~迪奧克斯

體技: 太極拳

以上

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

獸名: 軒轅．赤那 

獸族:狼 

奧義: 天狼掛月

體技:以速度為極限~(疾嵐

如果0k的話我在pm人設給你~
(記得跟我說需要什麼資料嘎~我怕我會忘OTZ)

----------


## 犽太

1.獸名： 犽太 

2.獸族：龍  

3.奧義：調酒 

我可以加入嗎????

可以的話......萬事拜託@@

----------


## 照

我要好不好OWO~!!!我愛愛ˋ大神阿>W<

1.獸名： o-kami天照

2.獸族：黑狼

3.奧義：藍拳鬥法之猛抱~!(好玩ㄉ=W=但我真ㄉ會抬拳=W=)

----------


## 當心黑狗

1.獸名： 
當心黑狗
2.獸族： 
狼犬(有點想要烏鴉..>W<//)
3.奧義： 
亂咬X自殘
不知道我可不可以加入ˊWˋ///

----------


## 小龍

> 不知道我可不可以加入ˊWˋ///


嘿~~你要有個頭像給他看喔!!
不過，我先聲明，不可以拿其他大大頭像來貼喔!!

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 嘿~~你要有個頭像給他看喔!!
> 不過，我先聲明，不可以拿其他大大頭像來貼喔!!


二師兄  說的對  

^^" 黑

二師兄的大頭今晚來拿唷@@~ y

(p.s 開始在地下室 研究第二彈大頭)

----------


## 小龍

> 二師兄的大頭今晚來拿唷@@~ y


我知道了，我晚上會拿

----------


## 山風

好像過期了耶...不過還是填一下，有沒有缺打掃工人ˊˇˋ?(炸飛

1.獸名： 赤焰楓天．嵐翼

2.獸族： 貓

3.奧義： 深紅之壁

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 好像過期了耶...不過還是填一下，有沒有缺打掃工人ˊˇˋ?(炸飛
> 
> 1.獸名： 赤焰楓天．嵐翼
> 
> 2.獸族： 貓
> 
> 3.奧義： 深紅之壁


>"< 我缺四師姐和打掃工人一位(抱住XD)

歡迎你加入~~

----------

